# Arrow Cresting



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I gave my hunting arrows a new look for this year. Anyone else add some "flavor" to your arrow shafts?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work Bow_dude. They look good. I have a crester too. It's fun to personalize your arrows.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Interesting are those wraps that you personalize? Also interesting that you are fletched with feathers. I haven't seen that on a compound set up in a long time. Cool.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Interesting are those wraps that you personalize? Also interesting that you are fletched with feathers. I haven't seen that on a compound set up in a long time. Cool.


Feather fletching corrects faster, but is a little slower. They suck when they get wet though. I still fletch with feathers sometimes.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Steve.. no, not wraps, just paint. I have been using feathers for a long time now. They are lighter in weight, which allows me to use a wider variety of tip weights without having to change shaft spine sizes. They are actually faster than plastic until about 30 yards distance when plastic catches up and passes them. For indoor shooting and indoor 3-d, I feel they are superior to plastic. I have not found feathers to be a problem when wet, I just avoid hunting in the rain :smile:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

View attachment 136307
Nothing fancy, just masking tape and enamel spray paint. Did white first and then feathered in the light blue.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Feather fletching corrects faster, but is a little slower. They suck when they get wet though. I still fletch with feathers sometimes.





bow_dude said:


> Steve.. no, not wraps, just paint. I have been using feathers for a long time now. They are lighter in weight, which allows me to use a wider variety of tip weights without having to change shaft spine sizes. They are actually faster than plastic until about 30 yards distance when plastic catches up and passes them. For indoor shooting and indoor 3-d, I feel they are superior to plastic. I have not found feathers to be a problem when wet, I just avoid hunting in the rain :smile:


Good to know. It probably won't change anything for me but still worthwhile.

Thanks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In the mid 80's, (holly crap I'm getting old!) I hunted with a group of friends and in our group, each of us had a crest that identified "our arrow". I believe that was the original intent behind cresting anyway. Each one of us (6 in the group) came up with a design and every year we would crest and fletch new arrows. 


Years later I was hiking and came across an arrow that was stuck in a tree 20' up. I laughed, and had to give my buddy a call to let him know I found his arrow and report he had a clean miss on an animal. 


We used sign paint (one shot) and had aluminum tubes we would dip the arrow into, hang them up and let dry. The process took awhile though. But hey, that's what "Poker Night" was all about.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

They look good long bow... I like simplicity. Good story Taxidermist... I use Krylon appliance enamel spray paint for the white base color and enamel model paint to match the fletching for the cresting, then spray with some clear coating for added protection. I can crest a dozen arrows from start to finish in about 6 hours, including dry time. Tried the dipping once, but as often as I shoot off the vanes, replacing them really screws up the paint job, so I now crest below the fletching. I saw some arrows that were painted with an air brush. They really looked good. I have wanted to go that route but haven't been able to justify the cost of the air brush for as little as I would use it. I have seen some great looking wraps, but they are expensive and the added 10 to 11 grains weight in the back is too much for my liking, especially if you add another 21 grains for lighted nocks. All that back end weight really plays HAVOC with my FOC. My cresting job weighs less than 1 grain.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I haven’t made any arrows with cresting yet but would like to try to make them with the colors of my Vietnam Service Ribbon and add a name to each for my classmates who didn’t survive the madness!! I’d need 17!!! Not sure how to proceed!! Does creating change the arrows performance??


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

bow_dude said:


> They look good long bow... I like simplicity. Good story Taxidermist... I use Krylon appliance enamel spray paint for the white base color and enamel model paint to match the fletching for the cresting, then spray with some clear coating for added protection. I can crest a dozen arrows from start to finish in about 6 hours, including dry time. Tried the dipping once, but as often as I shoot off the vanes, replacing them really screws up the paint job, so I now crest below the fletching. I saw some arrows that were painted with an air brush. They really looked good. I have wanted to go that route but haven't been able to justify the cost of the air brush for as little as I would use it. I have seen some great looking wraps, but they are expensive and the added 10 to 11 grains weight in the back is too much for my liking, especially if you add another 21 grains for lighted nocks. All that back end weight really plays HAVOC with my FOC. My cresting job weighs less than 1 grain.


Yep on the added weight to the back and messing with FOC. Have you looked at Harbor Freight for airbrushes? Can get a decent one for around $35 I think.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

"Have you looked at Harbor Freight for airbrushes? Can get a decent one for around $35 I think".

I have not looked at Harbor Freight. Really hadn't thought about them. I looked at one at a hobby shop the other day, my wife was in favor of me purchasing it, but I decided not to. It was one that worked off of cans of pressurized air. I will look at the Harbor Freight ones. Should I go ahead with a purchase, I think I would prefer to get one with an air compressor.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

bow dude, If you do invest in an airbrush make sure you use a pressure regulator on the compressor. You only need 25# max to pull paint through the brush. Depending on which brand of paint you use you will need to thin the paint. Airbrushes don't like heavy paint and you'll get frustrated trying to figure it out. Clean it out real good! One spec of paint left in the brush can create havoc the next time you use it.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Taxidermist, you sound like you have experience with an air brush. If I invest in one, I will have to contact you about how to use it and techniques.


----------

